# 12/28/2017 - Flounder Gigging - Rockport, TX



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/28/2017*
I had the Jason group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with North wind at 15mph and cold temps in the mid-40's. We got off to a quick start, gigging 5 fish before it got dark. The action slowed down and water got dirty, but after searching around a bit, we found a nice school of fish holding in deeper water (3-4'). We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 7 sheepshead by 10pm. We had 5 fish over 6 pounds, and the largest was 27" weighing 7.5 pounds.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 9-11, 15-18, 22-24, 28-31
February: 1, 14-22, 24-28
March: 1-8, 11, 12, 14-16, 18-20, 22-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

